
Why Capitalism Needs Populism - privateprofile
https://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/survival-of-capitalism-needs-populism-by-raghuram-rajan-2019-05
======
strikelaserclaw
This is easier said than done and this will come into play much more as
production becomes automated to a greater extent. Has there ever been a time
in society where rising inequality and corruption lead to society's elites
just saying "let's make some radical changes so heads won't roll"? I hope this
generations leaders who come more from "knowledge work" rather than the brutal
industrialists of previous generations can really reform society without civil
strife and revolution.

